# Xtrail GT motor swap into Canadian model



## Nistech46 (Jun 11, 2015)

Anyone out there swaped and sr20vet from a gt into a qr25de model. Not much info out there on the rare gt motor. Hoping at least someone could post motor mount locations and transfer case pictures. All I can find is pics of the top of the motor. Thanks.


----------



## 88turborx7 (Jul 28, 2012)

Ever find any info on this? I would like to do it this summer.


----------



## Nistech46 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes direct swap in with ecu and harness. Everything is plug and play.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Finding a motor and tranny from a GT would be the problem. I did find one though...https://www.jdmnewyork.com/product/nissan-x-trail-gt-2-0l-neo-vvl-turbo-engine-auto-awd-trans-ecu-jdm-sr20vet-3/ The motors are available from various JDM importers but I don't think a stock X-Trail tranny would handle the extra HP. There is a GT for sale in BC though, right hand drive from Japan of course. Cheap too.
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/kelowna/2002-nissan-xtrail-gt/1408124156?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------

